# Do Commercial guys treat for Tracheal mites?



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Do Commercial beekeepers still treat specifically for Tracheal mites? Or is the combination of mite treatments aimed at varroa, along with genetic resistance, and regular cultural practices now sufficient to keep them in check?


----------



## MaydayMalone (Jan 19, 2012)

.......


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

None that I know of in this area.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't. I don't know anyone who does. Maybe some do.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Anybody using formic acid is whether they want to or not. Same can be said with products that contain thymol.

Jean-Marc


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

That is what I thought, but just wanted to ask because I've seen a bit of k-wing in my own hives this spring - and heard reports from others of it too. I think mostly in hives that were weakened or stressed from something else first (queenless FE) - and it pretty much clears up when the hive gets back to normal. I guess maybe it is there all along to some small extent, but becomes more apparent in a weakened population.

Being able to ask you commercial guys on here is a great resource. Thanks.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

My tests over the last 5 or more years have consistently shown low levels. I don't use product that would treat t mites. They don't even cross my mind anymore. I use to use Menthol boards. They are not even supplied here anymore...


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

David LaFerney said:


> That is what I thought, but just wanted to ask because I've seen a bit of k-wing in my own hives this spring - and heard reports from others of it too. I think mostly in hives that were weakened or stressed from something else first (queenless FE) - and it pretty much clears up when the hive gets back to normal. I guess maybe it is there all along to some small extent, but becomes more apparent in a weakened population.
> 
> Being able to ask you commercial guys on here is a great resource. Thanks.



Excuse my ignorance but are you implying a correlation between high k wing and high tracheal. Thats a new one on me if you are.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Honey-4-All said:


> Excuse my ignorance but are you implying a correlation between high k wing and high tracheal. Thats a new one on me if you are.


That is exactly what I am implying. I think k-wing can be caused by other things, but is usually associated with tracheal mites - at least that is the impression I am under.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone else know of this "correlation?" I have heard and seen one with the V-devil... but never heard of it regarding t-mites. Not sure anyone (including myself) who saw k-wing when we only had the tracheal in the "good ol days" before those lousy brood Munchers showed up.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Honey-4-All said:


> Anyone else know of this "correlation?"


Yes. Back when Acarine was an issue here, K-Wing was one common symptom. Small, 5-10 bees-clusters of bees on the ground throughout the apiary with many showing K-Wing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ian said:


> My tests over the last 5 or more years have consistently shown low levels.


When you say "low levels" do I assume correctly that you mean low levels of tracheal mites? What sort of tests are you using? Dissection?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I was always under the impression that age was a factor in k wing. I see some in spring and usually attribute it to aging overwintered bees. If you see them on the ground around the hive....in any significant numbers....then I'd think tracheal.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> When you say "low levels" do I assume correctly that you mean low levels of tracheal mites? What sort of tests are you using? Dissection?


yes, low levels of tracheal mites
yes, our extension office dissects them, and gives me an analysis


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Neat. Manitoba seems to do a good job for beekeepers.

What are the numbers like? If you recall or have the records handy.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

No numbers handy, but they give me a severity scale, low medium high infestations based on so called pre determined treatment thresholds. The extension office in Manitoba is now closed, but the Feds sponsored a national diagnostic centre in ALberta, which will give a more detailed analysis, including all viral infections. $200 is cheap!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have check several hives in the last 3 years, using dissection and a microscope. I have yet to see my first Acarine. Good queens handle them quite well.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Had not heard of nor seen any correlation till this came up. Very interesting. Not sure if anyone in our area has concerned themselves over the t mites for a very long time. Never even comes up in discussion anymore. Been that way for 20 years or so.


----------

